# ShowIt® - das herstellerneutrale Visualisierungssystem



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

ShowIt ist das universelle Visualisierungs- und Gebäudeleitsystem unter Windows(tm) (ab Win95,98,ME,NT4,2K,XP)

Ausser sämtlichen Protokollen für 
*  SIEMENS *S5* (AS511,3964R) und 
*  SIEMENS *S7* (PPI,MPI,TCP/IP,PROFIBUS) 
unterstützt unser System auch Steuerungen von 
* SAIA
* MATSUSHITA
* MITSUBISHI
* WAGO
* SABO
* PHILIPS
* Zusätzlich verfügt ShowIt über DDE- und OPC-Schnittstellen.

 :!: Alles weitere erfahren Sie unter www.showit.de[/list]


----------

